# DIY buck anti mating apron suggestions



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So I have a mini alpine buck, that shares a fence line with the ladies. I have a 10 month old nigi doeling that goes into HEAVY heats, and i am not planning on breeding her until next year, AND i definitley wouldn't breed a FF nigi to a mini alpine. So, of course i don't want an accidental breeding. the fence has at least 2-4 inches between them, but i am worrying lol. 

so, i need a buck apron. i want to try to make my own before buying one, but i cant find anything on the interweb of making one, so any suggestion would be so helpful!
thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> So I have a mini alpine buck, that shares a fence line with the ladies. I have a 10 month old nigi doeling that goes into HEAVY heats, and i am not planning on breeding her until next year, AND i definitley wouldn't breed a FF nigi to a mini alpine. So, of course i don't want an accidental breeding. the fence has at least 2-4 inches between them, but i am worrying lol.
> 
> so, i need a buck apron. i want to try to make my own before buying one, but i cant find anything on the interweb of making one, so any suggestion would be so helpful!
> thank you!


SPEND THE MONEY on a house of bacchus apron with chest strap! They are not horribly expensive but the peace of mind you will have is worth any cost. I promise! I think they might be fifty bucks for a med? And they are made to last.

Since the doeling has heavy heats there is tellin how nutty they both may become. And that apron will save her every single time so long as you check the straps every day.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I dunno...Merlin broke his chest strap and wiggled out of his apron so I had to build a run near my garage when I have my 10 month old Doelings with the herd. That way I can rotate everyone around and have no oops breedings. Other times I put my Doelings in the run so Merlin can be with the herd.
Until my fences are finished it's the only way to prevent accidental breedings.
I'm not sold on the aprons except when the bucks are little ...the plastic buckles are too easily broken by a determined love sick boy.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I dunno...Merlin broke his chest strap and wiggled out of his apron so I had to build a run near my garage when I have my 10 month old Doelings with the herd. That way I can rotate everyone around and have no oops breedings. Other times I put my Doelings in the run so Merlin can be with the herd.
> Until my fences are finished it's the only way to prevent accidental breedings.
> I'm not sold on the aprons except when the bucks are little ...the plastic buckles are too easily broken by a determined love sick boy.


Oh no!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Did I not start a thread asking for experiences with aprons? Anyone who can find it? :hide:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How do I know what size to get?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> How do I know what size to get?


I got a med i think for Slick.... he is a mini nubian. But if you look on the web site it has pics of how to measure. Slick is long in the body so i had get a size up from what he really needed to cover the important part. If you have any questions June (i think is her name) is super patient and helpful answerin ANYTHING you ask her.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

:up: (Junipurr, I think?)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Here is the thread Trollmor.


Hm I think this entry landed in the wrong thread. Let us see if I can get it right ... 
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/pictures-and-experiences-from-aprons.205623/
Thank you, @NigerianNewbie!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Hm I think this entry landed in the wrong thread. Let us see if I can get it right ...
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/pictures-and-experiences-from-aprons.205623/
> Thank you, @NigerianNewbie!


You're welcome. I posted it under the thread you were trying to find, knowing you would get the alert. I can not grasp the concept of copying a link no matter how many times I try. I use a tablet and it does not work the same as the more familiar PC.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And I could handle the link-making, though I am at a loss when searching for older entries. Are we perhaps co-operating? 

_(Corrected a spelling mistake.)_


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> And I could handle the link-making, though I am at a loss when searching for older enries. Are we perhaps co-operating?


:up::nod:


----------

